# North Carolina Racing?



## nicolasg (Jul 29, 2002)

I''ll be moving to Greensboro, NC, and I would appreciate advise on where should I head for one-design racing. I''ve raced a lot on snipes and lightnings...
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## nctbannister (Aug 11, 2002)

nic,
Welcome to NC. We have just recently relocated to charlotte from the north. Trying to decide which fleet to pursuit myself so I can get back into racing. So far I haven''t found any yacht clubs that look like they have a great level of one-design activity and so I think I will try to get a jy15 fleet started locally. Think that there is a fleet located near you. Looks like a fairly decent amount of activity from the regatta standpoint and looks like a boat that will fit our budget and still allow for a shared experience. jyca.org is the web site. There is some local Lightning activity I''ve seen around, but it looks really low-keyed. Have searched for Snipe info in this area, looks like it is stronger in the northeast and west than in these parts. Good luck in finding the right boat. If you''re interested in making contacts with other sailors in NC that interested in one-design, feel free to contact me.

Nathan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You all need to check out Lake Norman Yacht Club at www.lnyc.org

We are in the process of buliding a Lightning fleet - have 6 boats to date.

RGS - Lightning #14432


----------

